# Ivomec dosage



## Badbunny7 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have given my adult Flemish giant 1/4cc Ivomec orally for parasites in the past. I was wondering if any one knows what the recommended oral dose would be for 9 week old flemish giants?


----------



## JBun (Jul 1, 2015)

It depends what you are treating. Most commonly it is used to treat mites in rabbits. 0.4mg/kg, every 10-14 days for 3 treatments, is the recommended dose for treating mites. If using a 1% solution, that would be *0.018*ml/lb or 0.04ml/kg to get the 0.4mg/kg dosage. Note the 0.0 in the dosage. As with any medication, always double check your dosage calculation before administering, as well as consulting with your vet.

It is contraindicated in cases where the blood/brain barrier might be compromised. Also BEW, VM, and VC may also be more sensitive to toxicosis occurring.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Parasite/Parasites_main.htm
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Ivermectin.htm


----------



## majorv (Jul 1, 2015)

Agree, it's important to know how much the rabbit weighs before figuring the dosage. You don't want to overdose with Ivomec. 1/4cc may be about right for a flemish adult. I'm not good with metric stuff so I had it converted to something easier for me. I use .018cc per pound for the 1% solution. For a 10 lb rabbit it comes to .18cc. The one time we had to treat for mites most of our rabbits only needed 2 treatments and a couple got the third one.


----------

